# Need some show help!



## dangerranger (Feb 13, 2018)

We have a very nice pony that our older grand daughters have ridden, but now outgrown. Sugar Bear is 20 and a been there done that pony. One of our Grands will be in town the weekend of a local schooling show. The 6 year old wants to try. She has ridden a few times and wants to try in lead line western classes.

I think I can muddle through the trail class and western pleasure class but What are the judges looking for in Showmanship, and Equitation classes? What should we expect?

The grand daughter will be here on the 16th, and the show is on the 25th. So we won't have a lot of time to work this out.

Thanks for your help. DR


----------



## Cayuse (Feb 15, 2018)

I was hoping someone with more lead line experience would chime in so I held off on answering, but I can try and help a little. In lead line equitation the class is judge on the rider and their ability to ride properly. In the classes I have seen they are asked to trot a short!way, about the length of one side of the ring. I would say the biggest mistake I have seen is the leader of the pony forgetting to let the rider do as much as they can do in controlling the pony. Let the rider ask the pony to turn, walk, halt etc. to the best of their ability, with the pony leader being there as "backup". The rider should be active as their ability!will let!them be and not just a passenger is what I am trying to say. But if they are just led around the ring for the experience, that's cool too! You've got to start somewhere!

If you google!showmanship, you can find some!good instruction!videos. My!computer mix giving me!issues. I ammsorry!

Have fun and good luck!


----------



## dangerranger (Feb 15, 2018)

Thanks, The pony is one that will follow me without the lead. She will easily match my gait, and follow my finger through the poles. But the grand daughter doesn't have real control yet. I think we are going to have fun. She has good posture, and a good seat, She is just not confident yet!

One more question, the grand has been riding with one rein in each hand [plow reining] to help her get better control of the pony and get her hands off the horn. Is this going to be a problem in this class? Or should I change this right away?

Thanks again DR


----------



## Cayuse (Feb 16, 2018)

If she is showing western she should be using one hand. But if she if she needs to gain confidence, I would let her use two until she is more comfortable. She may not do as well in the class, but if she gains confidence, that right there is a big win!

I hope you can post some pictures of the show, I would love to see them.


----------



## dangerranger (Feb 18, 2018)

Oh, We love to share Granddaughter and pony pic's! DR


----------

